# Would interested in hearing y'all's opinion...



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 17, 2012)

As some of you know, I earn my living primarily with my vocal chords and fingers, as a singer/guitarist, and lately, as a joke, have been using this sign over my tip-jar:







Since starting to use it, at every one of my performance venues (primarily restaurants), my tip-jar earns 2-3X as much as usual...consistently! 

Today's gig, from 11am - 2pm, brought in (in addition to the $150 the venue pays me) an extra $71, whereas for the 3 years I've performed there (4-5X a year), I've averaged $15-20 in the jar.

Do people just think the sign is that funny?

Is the economy improving that quickly?

Do people REALLY hate Justin Bieber that much?

Some combination of the previously mentioned reasons?

I'm stumped as to why this silly sign makes that much of a difference!

Whatever it is, 'though, I can't complain...nor have I any plans to leave it @ home!


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 17, 2012)

It's probably a combination of two things in my opinion. It probably makes people remember to tip and it is funny.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 17, 2012)

I think she nailed it. 

Now my question is how much would it take to request Justin Beiber?


Or maybe Kesha.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 17, 2012)

jaizei said:


> I think she nailed it.
> 
> Now my question is how much would it take to request Justin Beiber?
> 
> ...



My husband loves kesha


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2012)

I would think it is a combo of humor, and hatred, I don't necessarily hate him, but his music sucks (personal opinion), so I would have tipped 5 bucks or more.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 17, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha ... thats funny !... The sad thing that kid could fill that tip jar 1,00000 times and still have pinball money to burn~ 
....sorta makes ya wonder about our youth?....


----------



## kurmaraja12 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think a lot of people see Bieber as a sort of parody of pop music. I'd tip just based on the humor


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 17, 2012)

I think they're taking it wrong and giving you a tip so YOU won't play/sing anymore.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jun 17, 2012)

Haha tere probably thanking you in that way for not playing his music nevermind them asking you to play it.


----------



## wellington (Jun 17, 2012)

I think it's the age of the people you are probably playing for. Us adults don't want to hear his name let alone his music. Now if you were playing for a younger crowd, kids, lose the sign, play his songs and you might get tipped if they have any allowance left.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2012)

No offense to terry, but I don't think he is gonna get a lot of teeny boppers at his shows.


----------



## wellington (Jun 17, 2012)

dmmj said:


> No offense to terry, but I don't think he is gonna get a lot of teeny boppers at his shows.



That's a good thing.


----------



## Edna (Jun 17, 2012)

Just listen to you guys dissin' on the Beeb!

I think people don't even think about Bieber or no until they read your sign and then they realize that you did not indeed play any Bieber and they are overwhelmed by gratitude and tip accordingly I know I would.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 17, 2012)

dmmj said:


> No offense to terry, but I don't think he is gonna get a lot of teeny boppers at his shows.



Well, all ages come to eat in restaurants, but the Bieber-girls may or may not be tipping...


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 17, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I think they're taking it wrong and giving you a tip so YOU won't play/sing anymore.



ha ha haah ....y'vonne...I was thinking that but to scared to type it! 

just teasing ya Terry~


----------



## Tom (Jun 17, 2012)

Anybody remember the movie "Ford Fairlane"? Remember Wayne Newton's up and coming prodigy... Kyle something or other....

THAT is Justin Beiber!


----------



## Neal (Jun 17, 2012)

Who is Justice Beaver?


----------



## BowandWalter (Jun 17, 2012)

Neal said:


> Who is Justice Beaver?



A Canadian super hero.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 18, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > I think they're taking it wrong and giving you a tip so YOU won't play/sing anymore.
> ...



No prob...as long as the venues keep hiring me, I'll keep showing up! 

I'm a Capitalist, with a capital "C"... 



Tom said:


> Anybody remember the movie "Ford Fairlane"? Remember Wayne Newton's up and coming prodigy... Kyle something or other....
> 
> THAT is Justin Beiber!



I'm going to have to re-rent that movie, now.


----------



## Itort (Jun 18, 2012)

Justin who ? My grandsons prefer Jim Morrison And Jerry Garcia (I'm a corrupting influence).


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 18, 2012)

Neal said:


> Who is Justice Beaver?



I caught the reference, Neal. I remember that episode of The Office. LOL.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 18, 2012)

Neal said:


> Who is Justice Beaver?



 It could be a combination of reasons, one thing for sure is the economy is not improving......Watch what happens after the elections!


----------



## Neal (Jun 18, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Neal said:
> 
> 
> > Who is Justice Beaver?
> ...



Glad someone did. If it's just one person, than it was all worth it.

The sign is a really good idea, definitely funny...and obviously, people are responding favorably to it. So I say keep milking that cow.


----------

